# Kapazitiver Näherungsschalter als NPN



## Syntaxfehler (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich den kapazitiven Näherungsschalter von Puf (siehe Anhang) an eine S7-200 anschließen? Was für ein Bauteil ist das zwischen Brauner und Schwarzer-Ader?

Ich bekomme leider keinen Schalteffekt.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## knorpe (6 Februar 2009)

das "Bauteil" soll ein Verbraucher sein - sonst wärs ein Kurzer.

Beschreib doch mal wie du den Sensor angeschlossen hast.

lg
knorpe


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2009)

hallo,
da würde ich sagen pech gehabt, der fühler ist nämlich npn, am besten schalteste ein koppelrelais nach, oder versuchst es mit einem 1k widerstand mit 1watt (aber das müsste man ausprobieren), direkt geht es nicht.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (7 Februar 2009)

1 kOhm Widerstand bzw. ein Koppelrelais funktioniert nicht. 

Im Prinzip muss ein definierter min. Strom fließen, damit dieser schaltet? Gibt es auch eine Auswerteeinheit dafür oder was schließt man normalerweise direkt an diesen Aufnehmer an?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Sven_HH (7 Februar 2009)

Versuchs mal so...

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------

